# Riding mower cut in reverse question



## senginc (May 21, 2021)

Is Husqvarna the only riding mower that has a key position to cut in reverse, that once key is placed in Reverse Cut does not require any further action - like pressing a button etc.

I need to replace one of my mowers now but I have now had 2 B&S Intek engines with cam compression release broken so they can't be started.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

senginc said:


> Is Husqvarna the only riding mower that has a key position to cut in reverse, that once key is placed in Reverse Cut does not require any further action - like pressing a button etc.
> 
> I need to replace one of my mowers now but I have now had 2 B&S Intek engines with cam compression release broken so they can't be started.
> 
> Thanks


I feel your pain on the Intek Compression release problem. The down side to what you're trying to accomplish by getting away from the Intek Briggs is you're not really gaining any less problems if you buy something with a Kohler Courage engine. If you can find a machine with the Kohler 7000 series engine you would be getting a much more durable engine. Hard for the average homeowner to beat the Kohler Command Pro engines, or the FS series Kawasaki engines, but they come with a premium. 

As far as "reverse switches", apparently the government feels we're much more capable of mowing in reverse without killing anybody on a zero-turn because they don't have reverse switches (for now). I'd be leery of the latest Toro machines. They've started coming with a "Toro Engine" which is really a Chinese Loncin engine. They like to drop valve seats at about 150 hours.....


----------

